# Need help with an N-Scale Layout...



## Davyvfr (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm planning to build the Tehachapi Loop but I can't seem to design it with Any Rail 4. I wish there was an actual 3D software program that modeled the trees. I have room to build a 36'' by 108'' train layout. I would like to design a nice layout of the loop with a software program. But the only problem is that I have never used a program to build a layout. Could someone offer recommendations? This will have to be N-scale due to space reasons.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

you can plan grades in anyrail as well. 
if you want full 3d rendering look into european software wintrack. you can get stuff like attached rendered. but he software is more expencive and IMHO more complicated to master.











with that, no matter what tool you use prepare for serious work - hours of planning. and before you start actual planning allow for time to learn, don't expect to just start and immidiatley be able to produce good results


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

The basic free version of AnyRail will not help to much with that size of a layout in N Scale (imoa). The free version only allows you to place 50 sections of track. Then again I found the this software to be the fastest and easiest to learn. I personally would be happy spending the 50/60 bucks to unlock all the features if I needed to plan a full layout.
Atlas RightTrack takes a bit getting used to but gets the job done. It does not cover Kato tracks though.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm leaning to Anyrail for my use, I played with the free version and I like it over the other entries. One issue with Anyrail is you have no control of new objects for the library, so any non-standard accessory like my drawbridge will have to be "ad-lib".


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A member here on the forum (I forget who) recently said that the tech guy(s) at AnyRail were very receptive to adding new items/accessories to their library inventory, upon request.

Drop 'em an email, and see what they might be able to do.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That would be me. I talked to them about adding some different switches and a transfer table, they seemed eager to do that.


----------

